# A Zeal for the Lost



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2019)

I did not make it out to either of the services today, but I was blessed in listening to this sermon on A Zeal for the Lost, which is a sadly neglected topic in too many Reformed circles nowadays.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 24, 2019)

Daniel,

If you found that helpful, you may enjoy today's sermon when it goes up tomorrow, "Ambassadors for Christ" from 2 Corinthians 5:11-21.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2019)

fredtgreco said:


> Daniel,
> 
> If you found that helpful, you may enjoy today's sermon when it goes up tomorrow, "Ambassadors for Christ" from 2 Corinthians 5:11-21.



Thanks, Fred. Looking forward to it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 25, 2019)

Now available.

https://www.cckpca.org/sermons/sermon/2019-03-24/ambassadors-for-Christ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2019)

I see that First Rathfriland Presbyterian Church is promoting the sermon linked in the OP on their Facebook page. I got to know the current minister of that congregation when he was training at Union. From what I recall, he gave up his farm to go into the ministry, which is indicative of his zeal to preach the gospel.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 27, 2019)

This challenging quote by Robert Lewis Dabney on zeal for the conversion of the lost is also very relevant to this topic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

